# large tower humidor



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

does anyone have any experience with this chancellor tower humidor??
Chancellor Antique Tower Humidor - 3000 Capacity - Cigars International

im looking at upgrading my current humi, i would rather have 1 big one vs 2 small and 1 med size ones. any info would be great, thanks guys.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

you may want to hold off. another person posted a trhead that they were going to build a tower humidor for a total of around 150$ ill try and find the thread but if it works it will be awesome


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/273537-going-starting-bit-project-soon.html thats the link hope it helps


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/273537-going-starting-bit-project-soon.html thats the link hope it helps


Good luck making something like that air tight. Also warping is a big issue, still i wish you the best of luck.ray:


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

looking for a large humi (3000 ct) under $1,000 any ideas????


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

This one looks like it's the same interior construction as the first one you linked, but it has a cherry exterior, no fancy woodwork, and is about $400 cheaper.

Tower of Power 3000 count

Looks like there are a number of options here, also.

http://www.thefind.com/gifts/info-tower-humidor

Google is a wonderful thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow that's cheap.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow that's cheap.


It makes you wonder, doesn't it? There are tons of cabinets just like this out there for over $1k.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

A grand is a lot to drop on a humidor. That would buy a lot of cigars.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

marked said:


> It makes you wonder, doesn't it? There are tons of cabinets just like this out there for over $1k.


I got basically the same unit, The shipping can be brutal though it was $150to Seattle!

BTW
I do like it but the drawers are tough to hold RH always a few under the rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

marked said:


> It makes you wonder, doesn't it? There are tons of cabinets just like this out there for over $1k.


That's true and they are all the same chepo made in China stuff. So why is this one so much cheaper. Are all the other guys crooks. This vendor just turns an honest dollar. :lever:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

orca99usa said:


> A grand is a lot to drop on a humidor. That would buy a lot of cigars.


But you can't buy and store a lot of cigars without the storage space. Catch 22.

Of course there is the whole cooler route.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i have a 500 ct, a 100 ct, a 150 ct and a 34ish qt coolidor. i would like to get rid off all but the coolidor in lue of a big 3000 ct tower. i really like the looks and options of this one.....










but im just not sure of the quality. best price i have seen it was about 1100 shipped. i would love to hear from someone who may have this humi..


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I got basically the same unit, The shipping can be brutal though it was $150to Seattle!
> 
> BTW
> I do like it but the drawers are tough to hold RH always a few under the rest.


I checked the shipping on it to AZ, and it was $195. Basically cancelled out the good deal on it.

How do you humidify it? I noticed it has the internal AC plugs.

Maybe you could throw a small heartfelt stick in each drawer?

I've thought about buying a pre-existing cabinet and lining it with cedar like the guy that is buying that piece from Wally World. There was a short cabinet at Ikea that looked good. But after looking at the price, and considering the cost of the SC, I could probably set up a wineador for about the same amount. And living here in AZ, it would probably serve me better.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have the Cigar Tower from Cheaphumidors.com. It is $599 with about $200 for shipping.

It has a ton of cedar on the inside. Does not seal %100, but in the summer about 2 lbs of beads keeps the humidity perfect. In the winter I add a mechanical humidifier to keep the humidity up.

I am very happy with it for the price.

Being in Az I would reccomend a good mechanical humidifier if you want the cabinet to perform well.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tower of Power Humidor - Oak - Cigars International

did you check this 1 owt???


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> i have a 500 ct, a 100 ct, a 150 ct and a 34ish qt coolidor. i would like to get rid off all but the coolidor in lue of a big 3000 ct tower. i really like the looks and options of this one.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the link I posted above? The only difference in this and the other, cheaper ones is the exterior. If you like it, then fine, but just realize that you're paying much more for a little bit of extra ornate woodworking.

If you look on the third page of that link, the humi you like is listed for $698, but when you follow the link, they have it listed higher. Maybe they'll still give you the sale price. Either way, there are TONS of options there.

And Dave (smelvis) said he has this same basic unit and gave his impressions of it about 5 posts up the page.

Tower humidor - Shop sales, stores & prices at TheFind.com


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

hey guys thanks for all the info. i really like the looks of the old antique style tower. i know its more money but i see it as a piece of furniture and i want it to look good, otherwise i would just get a huge cooler. i guess i will just try to save up for it. maybe next years tax return. i also considered a wineidor but i dont think i could get 3000 ct out of a 28 bottle vino. if anyone one knows what the max cigar ct for a 28 bottle would be, i would love to get that info. thanks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jfeva0049 said:


> hey guys thanks for all the info. i really like the looks of the old antique style tower. i know its more money but i see it as a piece of furniture and i want it to look good, otherwise i would just get a huge cooler. i guess i will just try to save up for it. maybe next years tax return. i also considered a wineidor but i dont think i could get 3000 ct out of a 28 bottle vino. if anyone one knows what the max cigar ct for a 28 bottle would be, i would love to get that info. thanks.


Dude if I build my walk in I would make you a deal on my tower, not the walnut it's the oak one. I have to get my back fixed first but I have extras anyway.

I say this because CA is not that far away. No worries if not.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> hey guys thanks for all the info. i really like the looks of the old antique style tower. i know its more money but i see it as a piece of furniture and i want it to look good, otherwise i would just get a huge cooler. i guess i will just try to save up for it. maybe next years tax return. i also considered a wineidor but i dont think i could get 3000 ct out of a 28 bottle vino. if anyone one knows what the max cigar ct for a 28 bottle would be, i would love to get that info. thanks.


Well, like I said, I saw the one you like on the third page of that link for $698. When you follow the link to the actual store site, it gives a different price, but maybe they'll honor the $698 price. Worth a try. It's also on that third page for $849.

There's also this one on the 4th page for $699.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Speaking of wineadors, I found an awesome 34-bottle Vinotemp on craigslist for $120. If I only had an extra $120 to spend.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

damn Mark, i wish i lived in your town, i would grab that vino in a heart beat. thats a great deal if all still works well on it.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

For the OP, there's an auction on c-bid for the tower you want. Current bid to win is $381. Closes on Thursday. Shipping is $250, though.

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 943579


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> damn Mark, i wish i lived in your town, i would grab that vino in a heart beat. thats a great deal if all still works well on it.


I know...I wish I had the extra cash. I would have snapped it up.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

mark, that's my bid bro. i hope i can get it at a good price. i figured i would take a stab at it and see what happens.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> mark, that's my bid bro. i hope i can get it at a good price. i figured i would take a stab at it and see what happens.


Nice! Hope you win it!


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

marked said:


> Nice! Hope you win it!


thanks bro


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I bought the Tower of Power in oak on cbid last year. I got it for $675 including the shipping. It worked great for me, but I could never fill the damn thing up, so I sold it for $650 locally.

Should have kept reading the posts. Guess you've already gone the cbid route.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Amlique said:


> I bought the Tower of Power in oak on cbid last year. I got it for $675 including the shipping. It worked great for me, but I could never fill the damn thing up, so I sold it for $650 locally.
> 
> Should have kept reading the posts. Guess you've already gone the cbid route.


was it just to much space to keep?? was it hard for you to keep the RH stable?? did it seem to be of good quality?? sorry for so many questions, but im sure that both models are very similar. thanks for any info.


----------

